# Stop Downspout Destroying lawn grading



## effektz (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi all,

How do I stop the water from the downspout constantly digging holes into my lawn? I have refilled and tamped solid the dirt/sand at the bottom where the splash guard is (even changed the angle of the water coming out). However every time is rains pretty good it just ends of unearthing all the material and carries it out to the rest of the lawn. Any ideas on what I can try to stop this from happening? The pictures below are after the last rainstorm where it dug holes at the end of the splash guard


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

The easiest might be a stone bed.
another option would be to continue the downspout under ground and into a pop-up drain out in the yard.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

That little splash guard isn't going to do much of anything, you need to try out one of these that actually slows down the water a little bit and disperses it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I go underground and use StormDrain Clog-Free Emitters to get the water out away from the house. I highly recommend the Clog-Free (flap style) over the NDS pop-up emitters.

You would remove the elbow from your downspout and install a downspout adapter to pipe it down into the ground.

For someone wanting to do this with a new gutter installation, it's best to have the installer leave the elbows off the bottom and run the straight downspout closer to the ground - so you end up with less PVC exposed above ground.

With these the flap lifts and the water just gently flows out onto the ground. I have never had any erosion issues around the emitters.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

How far would you have to trench to get that line underground? My vote is bury it with flex pipe and be done with it depending on the length of the run


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

Dig a drainage well right under it. Fill it with stone. done


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I agree that your concrete splash guard is useless. Quick and easiest solution is to get a longer one. Also get that downspout closer to the ground to reduce the "waterfall" effect.

If some down-slope is available, then the underground flap-style emitters are a nice solution. You only need to get the water about 6 to 8 feet from your foundation. If you don't have any slope, then they don't work so well. Obviously, you can't put the emitter up-slope. You do have to keep your grass clear of the emitter or the pop-up/flap won't open (especially bermuda). But if you are a low-mow person, then it's less of an issue.

A dry well (or drainage well) works if your soil "perks", but it's not so good in heavy clay soil. They just overflow during a moderate rain and are pretty useless. A dry well cannot be located right up against your house. Install dry wells away from the foundation, the farther the better. I would check local codes to see if they have anything to say on the minimum distance for dry wells.


----------

